# will wild game taint my smoker?



## busters bbq (May 29, 2009)

I use a fast eddy 750. for my restaurant. just got some nice deer. want to smoke a fatty for breakfast with it....but will one fat fatty leave game in the air. Im also smoking 4 butts all night, was gonna toss the fatty in around 5am or so. Anyone smoke other meat at the same time as deer?


----------



## smokebuzz (May 29, 2009)

I'm not try'n to tell ya to sneek a fatty in, but it wont hurt anything on your smoker, or give a off smell,flavor or taste.


----------



## countrysmoked (May 29, 2009)

I smoke deer all the time never noticed any game taste on other meats.


----------



## the iceman (May 29, 2009)

Unless you're smoking a skunk butt steak, I don't see how it could.


----------



## busters bbq (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## nomorecoop (May 29, 2009)

I smoke deer meat all the time in my GOSM...Never had a problem with smell.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 29, 2009)

nope - enjoy!

all the time - enjoy!


----------



## lcruzen (May 29, 2009)

You'll be fine and smoke whatever else you want with it.


----------

